# textelemente zusammen führen



## Netwalker (4 März 2010)

so, mal ne simple frage. bin im strukturierten text noch nicht so drin.

ich möchte zwei textelemente verbinden und in ein array schreiben. will nur nicht so recht. was brauch ich um diese zu verbinden. im unteren beispiel hab ich einen "," verwendet was falsch is. was muss ich nehmen?


```
WHILE index < 50 DO                    (*füllen Array*)
    Meldungsnummer:=INT_TO_STRING(index);
    Meldung[index]:='Meldung' , Meldungsnummer;
    index:=index + 1;
END_WHILE;
```


----------



## vierlagig (4 März 2010)

versuche er ein +
leerzeichen nicht vergessen


----------



## Netwalker (4 März 2010)

plus hab ich auch schon versucht. tut auch nicht tun :-(


```
VAR
    Meldung:            ARRAY[0..50] OF STRING;
    index:            INT:=0;
    Meldungsnummer:STRING;
END_VAR


WHILE index < 50 DO                    (*füllen Array*)
    Meldungsnummer:=INT_TO_STRING(index);
    Meldung[index]:='Meldung' + Meldungsnummer;
    index:=index + 1;
END_WHILE;
```


----------



## vierlagig (4 März 2010)

im notfall &


----------



## Netwalker (4 März 2010)

wirkt auch nicht :-(

Fehlermeldung:
Erwarte ';' oder ':=' vor '&'


----------



## Cerberus (4 März 2010)

Du willst die zwei Strings zusammenfügen, dass bei Index 1 z.B. "Meldung1" drinsteht?


```
Meldung[index] := CONCAT('Meldung', Meldungsnummer);
```


----------



## Netwalker (4 März 2010)

*freu freu* genau das hat mir geholfen

firma dankt


----------

